# Highrise Architecture Appreciation Tournament



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

8 spruce FTW!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, it's 0-7 8 Spruce Street. One more vote could do it.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Beekman gets my 8-0 :banana2:

I'm sad that I found this thread so late, otherwise I would have voted for 1WTC in the last duel :sad2:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, here's the next one:

American Radiator Building vs. Hearst Tower

American Radiator Building:









Hearst Tower:









I have to go with American Radiator Building. It's pretty much dead even for me, but I have to go with the 89 year old building that looks as good as a 7 year old building.

1-0.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Eclecticism: Radiator Building 2:0

Something just bothers me about the Hearst Building for some reason.


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Sorry, guys, I'll ruin your unanimity and I'll be first, who does it 
My vote goes for Foster
1:2


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Same case.

Hearst Tower ; 2:2


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooh, looks like we've got a really good one on our hands.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

American Radiator Building


3:2


NYC - American Standard Building por wallyg, en Flickr​
Saludos!


----------



## cosmopolitan123 (Jul 9, 2013)

Without hesitation, American Radiator Building! 4:2

I'm happy to join the forum btw!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

American Radiator Building 4:2


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ That's 5-2.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

6-2 for Radiator :cheer:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, these results have surprised me here!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Kanto said:


> 6-2 for Radiator :cheer:


Kanto voted the building with more ornament?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Hearst Tower for me.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, that's 6-3.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Kanto voted the building with more ornament?


 
:rofl:

I know Kanto's always been a huge sucker for black, so that's what probably made him vote ARB. Glad to see you branching out Kanto!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Radiator's ornamentation has a really massive and strong feel and I don't exactly like the corners of Hearst :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

American Radiator building


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, that's 7-3.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Live from San Francisco I make that 8-3.


----------



## eddie88 (Apr 3, 2007)

AR building for me! 9:3


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, that one's over. Would someone do a 40 Wall vs. 4 Times Square for me?

By the way, I got to see both the buildings from the previous versus a few hours ago. Pics when I get back!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ Sure, here you go :cheers:

40 Wall Street










VS

4 Times Square










4 Times is way too chaotic with all the screens etc, so I go for 1:0 for 40 Wall Street :cheers:

........ and yeah, it's possibru :hilarious


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

40WS for sure 
2:0


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Kanto.

I prefer Conde Nast. 2:1.

Saw both of these in the past 24 hours! :colgate:


----------



## Core Rising (Jan 4, 2011)

40 Wall Street

3-1


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

40 Wall Street 

4 - 1


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I'll explain why when I have time to.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Uppppsss...


4-2

4 Times Square









Saludos!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ that pic does it for me. 

40 Wall Street 

5 - 1


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

Tough one, I'll have to go for 4 Times Sq even though that box on top freaks me out sometimes. I've never been too fond of 40 Wall and much prefer 70 Pine street to it.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

5-3.


----------



## LadyAmanita (Oct 10, 2012)

Conde nast fan here!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^ So 5-4 now. Wow this is a close battle :horse:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope deconstructivism ultimately will pull off a big W.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

The prince of art deco towers beats dazed and confused Conde Nasty any day of the week.

6-4 for 40 Wall!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

40 Wall Street


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

40 Wall for the win... next


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

40 wall street









40 Wall Street by Kerwin Moore on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, will someone do the next one?


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Next one.

Chrysler Building:









Trump Tower:









My guess is pretty predictable here, hahaha. 

Chrysler Building, 1-0.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Damn. I like them both the same. So, I will judge them by their interiors, which I heard were really tacky on the Trump, so Chrysler, I guess.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Chrysler Building!!

2-0 o 3-0?


Saludos!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

*3-0.*


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Chrysler Building .

4 - 0


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Let's keep it going, guys.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Damn. I like them both the same. So, I will judge them by their interiors, which I heard were really tacky on the Trump, so Chrysler, I guess.


Agreed. My vote also goes to Chrysler.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, that's 5-0.


----------



## Rasmus (Apr 16, 2009)

Whatever came up wouldn't matter - nothing beats the Chrysler Building to me.

*6-0.*

William van Alen sure was better drawing buildings than clothing:


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

... So?


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Chrysler Building 

Crysler Building von Jacopo J. Modesti auf Flickr


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going for Trump 1 - 7 :cheers:


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Chrysler for me 8-1

Nice thread btw.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, Chrysler won. Good to see this thread revived.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Next one:

Empire State Building









Citigroup Center









I'll go with ESB here. 1-0.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

The Winner of this thread!
:crazy:


Empire State Building


Empire State Building por Eric Mayville, en Flickr

2-0​

Saludos!!


----------



## patrykus (May 14, 2008)

Common City Group stand no chance in that one 

ESB of course 3-0


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

nice thread


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm going for ESB too, 4 -0 now :cheer:


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Edit.


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Empire State Building  6-0 
I love it, one of New Yorks buildings with the most character  

Empire State Building von AlexanderSchippers auf Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Alright, ESB only needs 2 more votes now!


----------

